# Bands keep ripping at pouch ties?



## JackOfAllSlings

Am i tying them wrong or something? It will start happening around 20-30 shots witch is very annoying i dont think its the ammo im shooting either..But i dont know?? Please help i wanna shot but i cant with this :\

It rips where i tie it with strips of theraband gold and right next to it ,it will rip opposite side to the pouch.


----------



## treefork

If you can post pics of your entire set up it may help guys to diagnose the problem. Also the size of bands and ammo weight.


----------



## Charles

Two very quick suggestions:

1. You may be tying your bands too tight. That sometimes causes the bands to wear unduly right at the pouch tie.

2. VERY carefully check your fork for any small abrasions or rough spots. It is amazing how much damage a small rough spot will do to the bands ... Remember that your pouch and the bands right at the pouch are traveling at about the velocity of your ammo. When they smack into your fork, a rough spot can easily cause band abrasion that leads to early band failure.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541

i had the same problem what i done to fix it is i made my ties a little wider and wraped it where it is flat no twist i do two wraps put a string with a eye wrap two more times run through the eye pull the string out and clip the tie i shoot almost every day they last a month or better


----------



## trobbie66

I use a piece of tube to cuff the bands before I tie. Alsu how do you cut your bands? If the cut isnt clean a small nick will fortell early failure. Good luck!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Thanks Charles, I'm tired of saying it! :cookie:


----------



## JackOfAllSlings

Thank you everyone! And i do think i may be tying them to tight and the ties are really close to the puch so i will try that


----------



## Charles

Tex-Shooter said:


> Thanks Charles, I'm tired of saying it! :cookie:


As I was making my post, I could hear you whispering in my ear ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Heres a couple of tips.. 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17321-flatband-tips/?hl=%2Bflatband+%2Btips


----------



## Hernan

ghost0311/8541 said:


> i had the same problem what i done to fix it is i made my ties a little wider and wraped it where it is flat no twist i do two wraps put a string with a eye wrap two more times run through the eye pull the string out and clip the tie i shoot almost every day they last a month or better


Whats your setup? I bust bands almost everyday and im shooting 3/8 steel with tbg, 7" active, 1"-3/4 taper w a 30" draw.


----------



## CheelWinstaan

I found my bands tore at the pouch if I wrapped them too close to the fold.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork

Hernan said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i had the same problem what i done to fix it is i made my ties a little wider and wraped it where it is flat no twist i do two wraps put a string with a eye wrap two more times run through the eye pull the string out and clip the tie i shoot almost every day they last a month or better
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your setup? I bust bands almost everyday and im shooting 3/8 steel with tbg, 7" active, 1"-3/4 taper w a 30" draw.
Click to expand...

You are using too much band for the 3/8 "steel .Try a 3/4 x 5/8" taper . A better match for the ammo will improve accuracy , quietness and band life . Only use enough latex for the ammo .


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I use TBG and Alliance Sterling. I hardly ever get a band break at the pouch tie, mostly a cm or two ahead of it, and once the band is threaded through the pouch hole, I hold the pouch in my drill press vice and I pull/stretch the band to tie it to about 75% of it's stretch max. I use TBG 2 to 3mm strips rescued from broken band fragments, wrapped pretty tightly, 5 wraps and two to wrap around a pair of needle nose pliers placed on the tie, to grab with the pliers to pull and tuck under the two last wraps.

I regret that I didn't denote in perhaps specific enough terms above, for it's all I have to go on. Seldom (and I can't even remember when exactly) I get a band break right at the pouch or at the tie.

I'm trying to picture what you're experiencing and I can't come up with a solution other than what was said above by other posters.

Cutting error involving irregularities in the cut I don't think is your problem, else you'd have premature band breaks all over the bands.

Try maybe using wider ties and not so tight or use the cuff method where a rubber tube is slid over the tie area before tying, as described by a poster above. That seems rather involved and adds a slight amount of mass to the total mass to be propelled forward, yielding perhaps a very small detriment to velocity (not enough to worry about).

Try using different weight ammo...what ammo weight and what band width are you using? If you describe that perhaps more help can appear from posters. If you use ammo that is way too light for the bands, the pouch can come forward with little resistance like dry firing which is pretty hard on bands. They shoot through the fork at high speed and reach their limit on the target side then stretch, and bounce back and hit the fork (or hand slap). All that violence is hard on bands at the pouch especially.


----------



## Hernan

Hey Treefork/Chuck... turns out I was shooting the 1/4" steels outdoors w the same set up and it was costing me the bands. Now that I'm only shooting the 3/8 steels are they lasting closer to 1k shots.

Treefork, I'm going to try cutting them smaller, like you mentioned. Would this apply to pure latex bands as well? I'm currently trying those out in 3/4" to 1" tapered strips.


----------



## treefork

Hernan said:


> Hey Treefork/Chuck... turns out I was shooting the 1/4" steels outdoors w the same set up and it was costing me the bands. Now that I'm only shooting the 3/8 steels are they lasting closer to 1k shots.
> 
> Treefork, I'm going to try cutting them smaller, like you mentioned. Would this apply to pure latex bands as well? I'm currently trying those out in 3/4" to 1" tapered strips.


I was referring to .03 latex or Theraband gold .


----------

